# Calling Coach



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone in the Kankakee Illinois area willing to assist me with learning the Short Reed?

I have tried a couple ifferent DVD's and lots of practice. I'm waiting for my call to come back from Zink Calls now, hoping that will help.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Pick up the Bad Grammar DVD. Does a great job teaching the basics to advanced including video of actual birds and the sounds they make.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the Bad Grammer DVD.

I need hands on help, someone here I can talk too


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Kelly,

I would be more than happy to help you out with your calling..i know i dont live near you but i can assist you with any questions you have..are there some notes that you need help with or all of it all together!?!?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

right now I am waiting for my SR-1 Paralyzer to come back. I am just starting out. I bought a Buck Gardner Goose Hammer II, and listened serveral time to the instructional cd. I thought I was making some of the notes fairly well, but not a deep enough sound. Someone suggested I buy the Bad Grammer DVD, so I did. I watched it and practiced several times. I think all this did was make it worse. I blamed the call, because I don't know any different. I bought the SR-1 used, it had broke in guts. I couldn't do anything on this call. I bought the Ancient Art of Paralyzing DVD that goes with the SR-1. Now I can't make any of the notes. I need to start from scratch. I almost need someone sitting here with me to see what i am doing wrong. Not sure which method to learn, all 3 DVD's I have use different techniques. Everyone has a different opinion on which is best. So here I am stuck in the middle with a bunch of bad habbits.

If you have questions you could ask, I will do my best to answer if that would help. Or any advise will be put to good use.

Thanks


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

ok lets start from the beginning..
its not the call the Canada Hammer II is an ok call, the SR-1 is ok too..

hand position is very important, we arent calling ducks here you do need 2 hands to make a short reed sound properly...if you dont know where to put you hands let me know

how you present air into the call is not blowing into it, you are pushing air into the call..the air is coming from your diaphram, being pushed over your tongue and into the call...as far as deepness of the sound thats in your throat and not to be worried about right away..basically your "grunting" into the call...if you dont know what i mean by all this let me know and ill make a movie for ya...

remember when you are trying to call your hands should never move...never open never close they should stay the same until you learn how to use the call...
trust me man if i can get MI hillbillies to make a honk im pretty sure i can help you out!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, not sure about your Hillbilly's but I know I suck at it.

Not sure which hand position your talking about, Shawn Stahl's, Bad Grammer, or Fred Zink's. All 3 are different. Yes I am aware that I need both hands. I have never blown any type of Duck or Goose call untill last winter. I think I am bringing the air from the diaphraghm, I think my tongue position is close(depending on whose method we are using). I was able to make a honk, moan, and murmur. All that has kind of changed because I have seen too many different methods. Now I am back to the beginning. Might be interested in your movie, but don't expect you to go out of your way to do it. That sounds like alot of hassel.

I really think I need someone right here to watch me. Then when I blow on that call and make that god awful noise they can tell me to throw away my calls and find a new hobby.

I know it's not the call, a friend of the family was here a couple days ago and he was playing with my Hammer II and made it sound good.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I think you need to have confidence, if you tell yourself you can't blow the call, you're not going to be able to. Remember everyone was a beginner at some point!

Personally, I learned from Bad Grammer, but use whichever method feels most comfortable. I like to use the tip of my tongue, my friend is most comfortable using the back of his tongue. Pick one and go with it!

I'm no expert but just have fun with it, sit alone in your garage and practice, eventually things will come around for you!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm sure I will get it eventually. I know no one picks it up overnight. I also know that I don't have to be a championship caller to bring Geese in.

Not sure which method is right for me, I think I was getting the closest with the Bad Grammer method.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Practice, practice, practice. I never wathched a movie or listened to cd. once i knew to use my diaphram and tongue/hand position i went down to the lake and listened and called to REAL geese and tried to mimick. i have no idea how many times i practiced in the car on the way to work where no one could hear me. 

hope that helps


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been doing that also. There is some little thing that I am doing wrong and I can't figure it out. I think I can do the murmur's, moan's ok, I think I'm making the right sound when I try to do a Honk, but it is to high pitched and I can't seem to change it. I really struggle with clucks, and double clucks just aren't gonna happen yet.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Kelly,

Hey man you will get it and remember to just keep it real basic right now...your main objective right now is to sound like one goose, thats it, when you get that down move on to more difficult things...i made a youtube vid for tuning a short reed, im thinking your call isnt tune to your likings..let me know and i can send you the link to it if youd like
good luck and dont hesitate to shoot me a pm if you need more help


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

T.Mayer- my Goose Hammer II isn't tuneable. I have my SR-1 at Zink right now getting tuned. I agree with the tuning, but until I get the SR-1 back I don't want to experiment with the Hammer


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Got my SR-1 back today. I guess it's time to get seriuos. Back to the DVD's


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

how long did it take em to get the call back to you?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think it was gone about 2 weeks total. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW thats a lot better then other reports ive heard! 
thats good :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it would have been sooner, but Clay Hudnall was out filming.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> T.Mayer- my Goose Hammer II isn't tuneable. I have my SR-1 at Zink right now getting tuned. I agree with the tuning, but until I get the SR-1 back I don't want to experiment with the Hammer


. I'm pretty sure it is, I have one somewhere...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

The Hammer II has little pegs that the reed snaps onto. The wedge is moveable to a point, but it doesn't seem to get any deeper, just higher. I can adjust how deep I set the assmebly into the barel, but it doesn't change anything either. Right now I have it set at the deepest tone I can get out of it. I have to adjust me to get it deeper. I am having the same problem with my SR-1


----------

